

Build a 3d Rubiks Cube with HTML5 and CSS3 - triptych
http://html5rubik.com/tutorial/

======
liamondrop
Allowing the viewport to be user-scalable would be a helpful option. In Nexus
S browser, the cube is stuck off to the side in portrait and covered up by the
explanation panel in landscape.

------
jmag1975
cool rubik site. Thanks!

